# Baby bottles - sterilising / white residue...



## MamaK

Hi mummies,

I am coming over here from 3rd tri.... I have just bought some baby bottles / teats etc (Philips Avent) and have sterilised them by boiling them in water for 5-10 mins (as it stated to do that in the booklet I got with it).

I dont know what has happened but I have taken them out the boiling water and the bottles have a white powdery residue on them.

Can I just rinse this off? Or is this a bad sign and I should get new bottles and start again?! (I hope not as I bought a starter packet with quite a few bottles etc).

Any advice welcome, thanks!!!! :hugs:

xxxxxx


----------



## helen1234

hmmmm not sure try giving them a good scrub, if thery're brand new they shouldnt have anything on them already. could there have been something in the pan already. i'd give them a good scrub and do them again, seems a waste of money to throw them hun.
x


----------



## louise1302

could be a residue from the water itself hun...as its evaporated its left salts and minerals behind that have stuck to the bottle..i rinse them with boiled water from the kettle and then sterilise them...im sure theyll be fine


----------



## princess_bump

yep i agree its probably the residue from the boiled water itself, especially if you live in a hard water area, i would just sterilise them if you've brought a sterilise, like electric or cold water and they should be fine x


----------



## Tiff

I have the Avent bottles as well, and I get this from time to time. Our water is super hard here, so that's why. I stopped boiling them and got the Avent steam sterlizier and no more residue anymore.

:)


----------



## v2007

Ive got the Boots steam steriliser and my bottles have had the white powdery flecks on them after ive used it as well, i have wondered for a week what it was. 

Thank you for clearing it up. 

V xxx


----------



## MoonMuffin

maybe try getting one of those filter pitchers and just use filtered water to sterilize


----------



## Vickie

mineral deposits from the water. The way to get it off (well what I do) is wash as normal and boil in water and vinegar, takes the white residue right off. Than rewash and sterilize as normal


----------



## MamaK

Thanks alot everyone!!!

I have a stupid question, when you say to 'sterilise them again' - can I do this by boiling them again?

Or should I buy a steam steriliser?

xxx


----------



## Vickie

I've always boiled my bottles and that is how I sterilize them after the vinegar


----------



## Sarahkka

Vinegar is the trick, alright. We add about a quarter cup of white vinegar to about 3 litres of water and boil it all together. I let it all evaporate to dry and there is no taste or smell left over from the vinegar (I know because I tried it!).
Calgary has very basic water because our water originates in the Rockies and filters down through lots of limestone, so the chalky substance is calcium carbonate. Not harmful, but it doesn't feel very clean.


----------



## MamaK

Thanks alot everyone!!!!

I was going to take the bottles back to the shop but just cant be bothered and Im sure they will just tell me its the water... so going to try the vinegar.

I have also given in and bought an Avent steam steriliser, which should eliminate any chalky white stuff thats maybe left.

Thanks again everyone!!!! :hugs:

xxx


----------



## Sovereign

I find steam sterilisers a lot easier anyway hun. x


----------



## MamaK

Sovereign said:


> I find steam sterilisers a lot easier anyway hun. x

Yes, I have a feeling I will be happy with my purchase :D

xxx


----------



## MamaK

Sorry me again..... can I also put the teats in the boiling water and vinegar, or just the bottles?

xxx


----------



## Vickie

we've done it both ways, just the bottles, and the bottles and nipples.


----------

